# Screenplay format question



## Mklangelo (Apr 18, 2008)

If we see on screen a person talking on the phone, and we can hear the person on the other end of the line in real time, how is that formated?

OS - for offscreen?

I know a voice over is like narration, correct?  VO


----------



## Wallmaker (Apr 18, 2008)

Mklangelo said:


> If we see on screen a person talking on the phone, and we can hear the person on the other end of the line in real time, how is that formated?
> 
> OS - for offscreen?
> 
> I know a voice over is like narration, correct? VO


 
:-?  I probably use OS... or often Soandso's Voice the most.

So if the person's name was Adam, it'd be:

ADAM (OS)
yadda yadda yadda

or 

ADAM'S VOICE
Yadda yadda yadda.

I don't see anything wrong with VO, but usually when I read VO, I do expect some sort of narration.  :: Shrug::  In the context of your scene however, it might make as much sense as the other two... I really don't know the scene.


----------



## Mklangelo (Apr 18, 2008)

It's a woman talking to her estranged husband on HER moving day and telling him to buzz off basically.  It's a foreshadowing of coming trouble.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Apr 18, 2008)

OS of OC

VO implies that the speaker is not in the scene, a disembodied voice so to speak.

Of course the person on the phone is not on camera, either, but we tend to perceive them as being in the scene, rather than an observer or commentator from outside the proscenium.


----------



## Mklangelo (Apr 18, 2008)

So I suppose I could write:

Woman's cell phone rings.  She answers.


Woman

Buzz off.

Man (voice on phone)

But I love you!


----------



## Wallmaker (Apr 18, 2008)

Actually, paratheticals get their own line.  So it's looks like this:

MAN
(voice on phone)
But I love you!

1st off... that's confusing.  You could maybe make it (on phone).  Second, you've used an extra line!  Lines are a very precious thing in scripts!  I find parentheticals unsightly for two reasons 1) The take up extra time to read 2) They take up extra space when you write it.

No one will have confusion if you use OS (or OC) and you can save that extra space for important and useful dialogue or action. MUCH more important.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Apr 18, 2008)

Exactly.   If the character is known and they aren't there or are addresed by name, there's no question they are on the other end of the line.

If they are unknown,   PHONE VOICE  should be handle it.


----------



## Mklangelo (Apr 19, 2008)

So how would that look?


Man - OS


----------



## Mklangelo (Apr 19, 2008)

So where do I place the OS or OC?

I have Final Draft 7.1.1  Where do these elements go?

Ya, I'm a noob.


----------



## Wallmaker (Apr 19, 2008)

It goes on your character line:

MAN (O.C.)

If you have final draft, it's a smart cookie of a program... it will pop up as you type it with a list of OC, CONT'D, and VO... etc etc.


----------



## Mklangelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the help here.  I was wondering why it wasn't popping up.  I hadn't added the parenthesis. 


Final Draft is a nice program.


----------

